# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BMT TEAM  [Tutorial] make boot.img for rooting all android os 5-9 bypass dm with BMT PRO

## mohamed73

*SAMSUNG PHONE
ANDROID 5-9 FRP OFF OEM OFF
WRITE IN DOWNLOAD MODE*   *IN GENRAL TOOL/ANDROID LAB/BMT SAMSUNG Boot Rooter(5-9)*  *select boot.img*     *save file with csc*      *IN BRAND TOOLS/SAMSUNG/DOWNLOAD MODE/BMT CSC MODE* *write csc in download mode*   *
in GENRAL TOOL/ANDROID TOOLS/INSTALL MAGISK ROOT MANAGER*  *install and chek root*      *TIP:
android 8 and higher need convert lz4 too img in IN BRAND TOOLS/SAMSUNG/FLASHER*

----------


## mohamed73

_AOSP AND OFFICIAL PHONE (HUAWEI ALCATEL SONY XIAOMI...)
FRP OFF BOOTLOADER UNLOCKED
WRITE IN FASTBOOT MODE/BOOTLOADER    if u dont have boot.img for huawei phone need unpak boot.img fom UPDATE.APP   IN BRAND TOOLS/HUAWEI TOOL/FASTBOOT      IN GENRAL TOOL/ANDROID LAB/BMT IMG Boot Rooter(5-9)  select boot.img   
save file with Fcsc     IN GENRAL TOOL/ANDROID LAB/BMT  Boot Rooter flasher (fastboot) write Fcsc in fastboot mode     
in GENRAL TOOL/ANDROID TOOLS/INSTALL MAGISK ROOT MANAGER  install and chek root _

----------

